
Minorities victimized by “belief of free will” held in society - intralizee
https://blog.intralizee.com/minorities-victimized-by-belief-of-free-will-in-society/
======
sbinthree
One either masters their inner world or is destined to live a substandard
quality of life. Victimization protects people with weak character from having
to face their past. That people are encouraging learned helplessness in the
face of all evidence that it just makes people feel worse is crazy.

